# LTC-A question



## hazy1016 (Jun 2, 2009)

I live in boston and am applying for my LTC-A. Boston always restricts and i can't move out. So my question is if i get a restricted class A with sport and target shooting and i join a reserve or auxilliary unit that carries, will my LTC be good. Can i carry on duty if my license is restricted. Any info or advice would help. Thanks guys


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

NO! Not this again! Boston Licensing Unit SUCKS! That's a given.
The rest is a crap shoot!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> *NO! Not this again!* Boston Licensing Unit SUCKS! That's a given.
> The rest is a crap shoot!


the search button must have been broken..................


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

hazy1016 said:


> I live in boston and am applying for my LTC-A. Boston always restricts and i can't move out. So my question is if i get a restricted class A with sport and target shooting and i join a reserve or auxilliary unit that carries, will my LTC be good. Can i carry on duty if my license is restricted. Any info or advice would help. Thanks guys


Read this over.

http://www.masscops.com/f50/class-ltc-employment-restriction-question-87452/


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Can't he carry under the badge for work and off duty he would just have his ltc with whatever restrictions it has?


----------



## hazy1016 (Jun 2, 2009)

That was kinda what i was hoping to get answered, could i carry on the badge with a target/sport restricted LTC, or would i have to get employment put on it. For employment Boston requires a letter and i cant even get an interview with some depts until i have my LTC.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Boston creating a catch-22? Naw, never!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

7costanza said:


> Can't he carry under the badge for work and off duty he would just have his ltc with whatever restrictions it has?


Maybe. I would think the restricted Class A would be enough to get you in the door for the interviews, and then you can have the restrictions amended later.

Just be careful. No matter what the agency, cops always seem to have this idea that they can just carry on their badge whenever they want without knowing exactly what gives them that authority. Because if they did care, they'd realize it's not such a good idea.

The authority to carry on one's badge comes from the _municipal_ police officer appointment statute, MGL Ch. 41, § 98. Unless state troopers have a similar provision under Ch. 22C or transit police under Acts of 1968, Ch. 664, I don't know that they'd have the same ability. And even if you can carry on your badge, it only applied to weapons your chief has specifically authorized.

And all that isn't withstanding the fact that most PD's now require you to have an LTC anyways. At least for private college PD's, their authority to carry comes from their LTC, provided there's no special legislation to the contrary.

As I read the statutes that apply to R/I and auxillaries, they only have the powers of 41/98 while on duty, and that would seem to me badge carry would only be good during that time--while they're working.

There don't seem to be any cases on these issues, but if you decide to carry on your badge, get in the shit, and pop a perp with your piece, I could almost guarantee we'll have one.


----------



## hazy1016 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, a lot of good points on here, Kinda seems im screwed. If i get my license restricted then every time i leave or add a dept i'll have to get it amended. Hopefully i can explain this to the interviewing officer and maybe he'll take pity on me, lol. Also if i do that is it another 100 bucks every time i get it amended?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

call GOAL

you might have to hire an attorney.

Boston is brutal. get ready for some crazy s**t.

don't lose your cool. just jump through the hoops and when they finally jerk you off send in the lawyer.

good luck


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

+1 on the last post. End the discussion and questions about possibly doing something illegal. Having that in the back of your mind may make you hesitate when it comes time to pull the trigger off duty. Just get a lawyer and take that POS chief to court. Ed George out of Malden is usually reffered for things like this. I would talk to him.


----------

